# Wholesale order progress report



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 8, 2008)

Pictured here are 15 of the 60 TOG 20/40 Slab Molds W/Dividers for a big wholesale account.  I still need to finish these and 45 more, plus 20 of my TOG 8 Wire Log Cutter for this order.











That is why I have not been around much, plus all my regular orders at my Etsy Store.  I need a higher gear to "get 'er done!" 

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2008)

Did you hire any help Paul? I know you want to do it all yourself bt I am sure some of the process could be done by a helper (other than your wife).


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, Phyllis and the neighbor lady are helping when they can, but I am so picky and the cuts must be exact so all are uniform.  I need to hire another person who has some carpentry knowledge.  

Any ideas, anyone?  

Paul


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy mackerel!! Good luck. You are going to be one busy man.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 9, 2008)

pinkduchon said:
			
		

> Holy mackerel!! Good luck. You are going to be one busy man.



Thanks! I think 60 molds and 20 cutters at once is bigger that that many spread over a few months.  By-the-way, I have your order ready to ship by tomorrow though! :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Deda (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm getting the cutter for Christmas!


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Paul! I am glad you could fit it in with your huge order.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on the fantastic order.

I am still reduced to using a cheese cutter. Being stuck out in the boonies has it's disadvantages. Postage to SA is prohibitive and we do not have easy access to lovely soaping tools.

I shall go off and sulk now


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

ohh i love them... can you pm me and tell me where i might order one after this is all done?


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 15, 2008)

You da MAN!!!!! Are those for BB, or can you not say?


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I'm getting the cutter for Christmas!








 me.....me......me........me........me, too!!!!

Digit


----------

